# Absent, Lumiban



## Inglip

Just wondering about the verb Absent.

My question is in regards to the 'ng' object and 'sa' object. If I was absent at work: _Lumiban ako sa trabaho kahapon._ 
I'm not sure exactly on the use of _sa/ng _with the use of _lumiban.

_My initial thought is if the person is absent to an event it is 'ng' however if the person was absent at a place it is 'sa' although I'm not sure. 

Wondering if these are correct:

Ilaban ka ng trabaho buaks - Be absent at work tomorrow.

Hindi ako nakalaban sa trabaho kagabi - I wasn't able to be absent at work last night.

Lumiban ako ng fire work display kagabi kasi may sakit ako. - I was absent at the fire work display last night because I was sick.

Lalaban siya ng manonood kami ng Mission Impossible 4 - She will be absent when we watched Mission Impossible 4


----------



## 082486

Inglip said:


> Wondering if these are correct:
> 
> Ilaban ka ng trabaho buaks
> Lumiban ka sa trabaho bukas.
> Be absent at work tomorrow.
> 
> Hindi ako nakalaban sa trabaho kagabi.
> Hindi ako lumiban sa trabaho kagabi.
> I wasn't able to be absent at work last night.
> 
> Lumiban ako ng fire work display kagabi kasi may sakit ako.
> Lumiban ako sa panood ng firework display kagabi kasi may sakit ako.
> I was absent at the fire work display last night because I was sick.
> 
> Lalaban siya ng manonood kami ng Mission Impossible 4.
> Liliban siya kapag manonood kami ng Mission Impossible 4.
> She will be absent when we watched Mission Impossible 4.



Correct me if I'm wrong... ♥


----------



## mataripis

Inglip said:


> Just wondering about the verb Absent.
> 
> My question is in regards to the 'ng' object and 'sa' object. If I was absent at work: _Lumiban ako sa trabaho kahapon._
> I'm not sure exactly on the use of _sa/ng _with the use of _lumiban.
> 
> _My initial thought is if the person is absent to an event it is 'ng' however if the person was absent at a place it is 'sa' although I'm not sure.
> 
> Wondering if these are correct:
> 
> Ilaban ka ng trabaho buaks - Be absent at work tomorrow.
> 
> Hindi ako nakalaban sa trabaho kagabi - I wasn't able to be absent at work last night.
> 
> Lumiban ako ng fire work display kagabi kasi may sakit ako. - I was absent at the fire work display last night because I was sick.
> 
> Lalaban siya ng manonood kami ng Mission Impossible 4 - She will be absent when we watched Mission Impossible 4


 The Tagalog word for "Absent" and "except" is "LIBAN". Here are samples of grammar showing how it is used. 1.) He is absent today.(Liban siya ngayon)/(wala siya ngayon) 2.)May  Maraming pagpipiliang pagkain sa lutuing tsina maliban sa payak na lutuing pang Amerika.(There are many selections in chinese food except in american recipes.) 3.)wag kang liliban sa usapan natin bukas.(Don't be absent in our appointment tomorrow!)  Here are my versions of your grammars 1/2/3=      1. lumiban ka muna sa gawain bukas.   2.)Hindi ko nagawang lumiban kagabi sa trabaho ko.  3.)Wala ako kagabi sa fire work display.    //////  here are more samples how "liban" may appear in sentences-  liban sa = except from,      liban kung mayroon pang ibang pagpipilian= except that there are many more to choose from,huwag    pawalang bahala ang babalang ito liban kung kayo ay nakabayad na=do not disregard this notice except that  you are paid already.


----------



## biankita

The corrections above are correct. "Laban" means fight. "Liban" is to absent one's self.

However, the word "Liban" is rarely used nowadays. "Absent" is widely accepted in formal and informal situations, mostly because education has to do with it because of class rollcall's "Present" or "Absent".


----------

